# Fernseher zum zocken?



## Nixwissen (28. März 2018)

Hi,

Sorry wenn das nicht die richtige Kategorie ist, wüsste sonst nicht wohin damit.

Ich würde mir gerne diesen Fernseher kaufen zum zocken.  ( SONY TV KDL-32WD755 )

Und wollte fragen, ob man überhaupt mit diesem zocken kann am PC.


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

Nixwissen schrieb:


> Und wollte fragen, ob man überhaupt mit diesem zocken kann am PC.


..Wenn dann zockst du am TV über den PC. Mit dem TV lässt sich nicht zocken. Jedenfalls so, wie ich denke, wie du es meinst.

Klar kannst du an einem TV zocken. Ist nur größer das Bild.
Wie ich sehe, ist dein vorgeschlagenes Gerät dazu geeignet. 2x HDMI 1x SCART 1x AV-Component 1x AV-Composite
Hast genügend Auswahl, wie du es anschließt.


Ich hoffe deine Frage nach deinem Vorstellungen beantwortet zu haben. 


MfG.


----------



## aloha84 (28. März 2018)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> ..Wenn dann zockst du am TV über den PC. Mit dem TV lässt sich nicht zocken. Jedenfalls so, wie ich denke, wie du es meinst.
> 
> Klar kannst du an einem TV zocken. Ist nur größer das Bild.
> Wie ich sehe, ist dein vorgeschlagenes Gerät dazu geeignet. 2x HDMI 1x SCART 1x AV-Component 1x AV-Composite
> ...



Ich glaube der TE würde lieber was von den Reaktionszeiten lesen.....


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

Achso. 
Schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Glaskugel. 

Ich les nur, ob man einen TV verwenden kann. 

/Gefundener Zynismus darf behalten werden.


----------



## Nixwissen (28. März 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE würde lieber was von den Reaktionszeiten lesen.....



ich hab leider null Ahnung von sowas


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2018)

Um mal bissl Substanz hier rein zu bringen: Du kannst natürlich einen TV zum Zocken per HDMI verwenden. Mit der Schnittstelle bist du aber auf 60 Hz beschränkt. Grob gesagt: Langsame Spiele, RPG, Singleplayer gehen da durchaus. Shooter eher nicht bzw. wenn überhaupt nur auf Geräten mit niedrigem Input Lag.

Viele aktuelle TVs haben einen hohen Input Lag wegen den ganzen Bildoptimierereien. Die kann man oft in einem sog. Gaming-Modus o.ä. ausschalten, hier wurde an die Konsoleros gedacht, damit der Input Lag etwas sinkt. Was die Reaktionszeit bzw. die Schlieren angeht, so sind die meisten LCDs recht passabel. Habe mal einen OLED-TV gemessen, die Teile haben wirklich 0,1 ms - ein Traum. Ganz schlierenfrei sind die aber trotzdem nicht.

Lange Rede, langer Sinn: Die Seite DisplayLag | HDTV & Monitor Input Lag Database ist ein guter Anlaufpunkt für die Suche von TVs mit niedriger Singalverzögerung. Der Kollege misst mit dem Leo Bodnar Tool, das auch ich verwende. Das misst aber ausschließlich in Full HD. Heißt: In der meist nativen UHD-Auflösung kann das Display einen anderen Lag haben.

Jetzt hast du einen 32-Zoll-TV genannt. In der Größe gibt es schon zahlreiche und auch teils günstigere Monitore, warum also einen TV?


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

Für die völlige Überforderung noch dieser aktuelle (deutsche!) Testartikel der sich ausschließlich mit Input Lag befasst.
Untersuchung des Testverfahrens einer Input-Lag-Messung


----------



## Viking30k (29. März 2018)

Ich hab nen kdl 75 von Sony zocke auch öfter pc games darauf geht 1a und merke von input lag bisher nichts ( auch shooter)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. März 2018)

Der kdl von Sony wird hier auch positiv genannt:
Bester Gaming Fernseher - Test Empfehlung - Fernseher Tests
Auch ganz interessante Seite.

Muss man schon aufpassen, mein alter Samsung LED-TV hat trotz Gaming Modus 45er Input lag...eieieiei, Shooter geht gar nicht mit Maus und Tastatur. Da kann man ja fast die Maus links / rechts bewegen, loslassen und dann zuschauen, wie sich das Bild bewegt.

Paar Informationen wären gut. Budget, was wird gespielt etc.. Singleplayer mit Gamepad geht auch eher mit höherem Lag als Maus/ Tastatur.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. März 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Um mal bissl Substanz hier rein zu bringen: Du kannst natürlich einen TV zum Zocken per HDMI verwenden. Mit der Schnittstelle bist du aber auf 60 Hz beschränkt. Grob gesagt: Langsame Spiele, RPG, Singleplayer gehen da durchaus. Shooter eher nicht bzw. wenn überhaupt nur auf Geräten mit niedrigem Input Lag.
> 
> Viele aktuelle TVs haben einen hohen Input Lag wegen den ganzen Bildoptimierereien. Die kann man oft in einem sog. Gaming-Modus o.ä. ausschalten, hier wurde an die Konsoleros gedacht, damit der Input Lag etwas sinkt. Was die Reaktionszeit bzw. die Schlieren angeht, so sind die meisten LCDs recht passabel. Habe mal einen OLED-TV gemessen, die Teile haben wirklich 0,1 ms - ein Traum. Ganz schlierenfrei sind die aber trotzdem nicht.
> 
> ...



YouTube

Ja die Oled TVS haben schon ein klasse Bild und einen sehr niedrigen Input lag. Würde die Konsole in jedem Spiel 60 fps liefern und der Fernseher nicht so ein Vermögen Kosten, würde das jeder kaufen.


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2018)

Dein Beitrag liest sich wie ein schlechter Werbeflyer. Deine verlinkte Seite ebenfalls


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. April 2018)

Liest sich nicht nur so, ist es auch. Hab mich mal drum gekümmert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. April 2018)

In meinem Thread wurde mir am Ende zu einem 1300€ Oled Fernseher geraten. Da ist der 580€ Samsung 4k Monitor doch viel günstiger.


----------



## aloha84 (17. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> In meinem Thread wurde mir am Ende zu einem 1300€ Oled Fernseher geraten. Da ist der 580€ Samsung 4k Monitor doch viel günstiger.



Günstiger ist aber nicht immer besser.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. April 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Günstiger ist aber nicht immer besser.



Allgemein hast du Recht allerdings ist der Monitor laut Papier schon Oberklasse .
Geringerer Input Lag, und das beste nicht Oled Panel für 500€ sind doch eine super Kombi, Wenn man keine 1300€ ausgeben möchte, da noch ein 2700x mit Board und RAM hermuss.


----------

